# Code For Excision Of Abdominal Wall Capsule



## LYDIA123 (Jan 22, 2008)

IM TRYING TO FIND A CODE THE EXCISION OF AN ABDOMINAL WALL CAPSULE AND DRAINAGE OF SEROMA?? HELP??


----------



## kr2011 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Capsule*

What do you mean by an abdominal wall capsule?  Do you mean a cyst on the ab. wall or the capsules near the kidneys?

As far as the drainage of a seroma.  It is 10140 for the I & D of a seroma but not if the seroma is in the stomach.

If i had more info I can help you out.


----------

